# L'Inter ha vinto la Supercoppa Italiana 2022.



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Grazie ad un gol di Alexis Sanches all'ultimo secondo del secondo tempo supplementare, l'Inter ha vinto la Supercoppa Italiana. 2-1 alla Juventus.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sto Inzaghi ha messo su un'armata. Tacci sua


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Grande assist di Alex Sandro.


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Maledetti!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vittoria meritata, a mio parere. Speriamo che si siano stancati abbastanza per perdere punti nelle prossime partite.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

bene così, dopo roma serviva abbassare il morale ai gobbi


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto Inzaghi ha messo su un'armata. Tacci sua



Più che Inzaghi direi Conte.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Gennaio 2022)

Colpire la palla con il petto i
Nella propria area di rigore è da arresto


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che Inzaghi direi Conte.



Beh, sì.

Però questo quante partite di fila ha vinto? Impressionante.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Gennaio 2022)

Maledetta Juve, non serve a niente. Torni in B


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ad un gol di Alexis Sanches all'ultimo secondo del secondo tempo supplementare, l'Inter ha vinto la Supercoppa Italiana. 2-1 alla Juventus.


E chi li ferma più questi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

La Juve non meritava nulla. Giusto così.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che Inzaghi direi Conte.


Inzaghi contro i gobbi vince sempre


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ma Bonucci stava menando un tipo a bordo campo mentre aspettava la sostituzione?


----------



## chicagousait (12 Gennaio 2022)

Il campionato possono perderlo soltanto loro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Godo per Bonucci ma avrei preferito perdessero questi schifosi, i gobbi sono finiti


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Gennaio 2022)

ditemi se finisce in rissa che riaccendo


----------



## chicagousait (12 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma Bonucci stava menando un tipo a bordo campo mentre aspettava la sostituzione?


Ho avuto la stessa impressione


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sono baciati dal signore queste seghe


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Nulla da dire, vittoria meritata così come sarà meritata la vittoria dello scudetto. Giocano bene e sono più forti dello scorso anno. Se poi ci aggiungiamo che non hanno mai nessun titolare indisponibile e le riserve entrano bene..


----------



## Baba (12 Gennaio 2022)

“La Juve chiede un fallo tattico dalla panchina per far entrare Bonucci” —> gol dell’Inter hahaha


----------



## cris (12 Gennaio 2022)

Siam praticamente diventati la nuova inda.
Li guardiamo mentre vincono trofei e noi manco ci ricordiamo che forma ha un trofeo


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma Bonucci stava menando un tipo a bordo campo mentre aspettava la sostituzione?


non ho capito se fosse il team manager della juve o se fosse uno della panchina inter


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Speravo in realtà in una vittoria della Juventus ai rigori con Calhanoglu che si fracassava il crociato quando andava a tirare. Peccato.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Gennaio 2022)

Scommetto quello che volete che questi 120 minuti per l'Inda non contano niente e alla prossima corrono tutti come indemoniati senza ovviamente nemmeno un dolorino o un crampo.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Gennaio 2022)

Meritato. Non poteva vincere una squadra che non ha passato la metà campo, un allenatore che tiene dybala in panca “perché kulusevski a uomo su BroZovic pressa meglio”, una squadra che chiama il fallo tattico aspettando al 119’ e 30” per far entrare bonucci per I rigori (manco fosse Maradona)


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Si vive per queste emozioni, si vive per i trofei, il bel gioco non serve a nulla se non si portano a casa trofei.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Beh, sì.
> 
> Però questo quante partite di fila ha vinto? Impressionante.



Ormai è dall’anno scorso che vanno col pilota automatico. Non pensavo che avrebbero continuato nella strada tracciata da Conte.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ad un gol di Alexis Sanches all'ultimo secondo del secondo tempo supplementare, l'Inter ha vinto la Supercoppa Italiana. 2-1 alla Juventus.


cavolo è proprio il loro anno, gli girano tutte bene.
Di sto passo comunque le vincono tutte, e se gli gira vincono pure la CL


----------



## Wetter (12 Gennaio 2022)

Giusto così, la Juve è veramente diventata una squadraccia


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si vive per queste emozioni, si vive per i trofei, il bel gioco non serve a nulla se non si portano a casa trofei.



Solo il Milan può alzare i trofei giocando bene.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Scommetto quello che volete che questi 120 minuti per l'Inda non contano niente e alla prossima corrono tutti come indemoniati senza ovviamente nemmeno un dolorino o un crampo.


Hanno il metodo bangsbo anche loro, bravi ad aver trovato qualche sostanza che non sgamano ai controlli.
Lance Armstrong ci ha vinto 5 tour de france così.
Guardate l'atalanta quest'anno, mezza scoppiata e lontana parente a livello di intensità di quella di un paio di anni fa: col tempo le paghi.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

a me avrebbe dato più fastidio la vittoria dei gobbi, senza giocare e dopo roma altri applausi fermando la capolista
la vittoria dell'inter mi è indifferente, a parte che comunque ha provato a vincere tutta la gara tranne una parte della ripresa per la stanchezza quindi fortuna ma meritato
e poi ai rigori figuriamoci quante ne avrebbe prese perin...avrebbe vinto l'inter lo stesso


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Inzaghi contro i gobbi vince sempre



Vero, la sua Lazio è stata praticamente l’unica altra squadra a vincere durante i 9 scudetti consecutivi. Oltre alla nostra supercoppa con Montella.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tacchinardi a pezzi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> ditemi se finisce in rissa che riaccendo


Purtroppo no.


----------



## Giofa (12 Gennaio 2022)

Mah a me onestamente non ha impressionato nessuna delle due squadre, la Juve poi è qualcosa di imbarazzante, l'unico che ci ha provato mi è sembrato Bernardeschi, direi che basta questo. E la corazzata Inter l'ha portata a casa solo per un suicidio bianconero. Vorrei una statistica su quanti risultati ha acciuffato Inzaghi tra Lazio e Inter negli ultimi secondi


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo no.


Peccato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hanno il metodo bangsbo anche loro, bravi ad aver trovato qualche sostanza che non sgamano ai controlli.
> Lance Armstrong ci ha vinto 5 tour de france così.
> Guardate l'atalanta quest'anno, mezza scoppiata e lontana parente a livello di intensità di quella di un paio di anni fa: col tempo le paghi.


in realtà erano 7 e lo sapevano anche i sassi che pisciava petrolio.
ma il discorso è chiaro


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Gennaio 2022)

E niente, ragazzi, è il loro anno... gli va tutto dritto. Poi oh, sono forti, sono stati bravi a sopperire a quelle che sembravano partenze insostituibili, ecc... però come direbbe Federico Buffa nelle sue storytelling: "Sono la squadra del destino", nel senso che al momento sembra tutto scritto.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Scommetto quello che volete che questi 120 minuti per l'Inda non contano niente e alla prossima corrono tutti come indemoniati senza ovviamente nemmeno un dolorino o un crampo.


de vrj sembra malconcio


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mah a me onestamente non ha impressionato nessuna delle due squadre, la Juve poi è qualcosa di imbarazzante, l'unico che ci ha provato mi è sembrato Bernardeschi, direi che basta questo. E la corazzata Inter l'ha portata a casa solo per un suicidio bianconero. Vorrei una statistica su quanti risultati ha acciuffato Inzaghi tra Lazio e Inter negli ultimi secondi


Noi ridiamo e scherziamo ma questi hanno speso 70 milioni per Locatelli e Busta Rhymes


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2022)

ogni mazzata che prende la juve è cosa buona e giusta. 

quindi diciamo che va bene così, anche se l'inter è insopportabile ed è incredibile come gli giri tutto per il verso giusto, mai un intoppo, niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ad un gol di Alexis Sanches all'ultimo secondo del secondo tempo supplementare, l'Inter ha vinto la Supercoppa Italiana. 2-1 alla Juventus.


Niente meteorite?
Peccato.


----------



## Giofa (12 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Noi ridiamo e scherziamo ma questi hanno speso 70 milioni per Locatelli e Busta Rhymes


Ci ho messo un po' a capire chi fosse Busta Rhymes, ma sempre meno rispetto a quanto ci ho messo ad accorgermi che fosse in campo


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Gennaio 2022)

La vera notizia è che si sia arrivati al 120mo in parità…questa Juve è una squadraccia. Spero che ai nostri davanti alla TV sia salita la bava alla bocca.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Noi ridiamo e scherziamo ma questi hanno speso 70 milioni per Locatelli e Busta Rhymes



Ne danno 9 ad Allegri per giocare come una provinciale, Chiesa, l’unico che giocava a calcio, rotto, vanno in giro con Betanculo e Rabiotto a centrocampo e con Chiellini che è ancora il loro miglior difensore. Il tutto dopo aver venduto Ronaldo. Galliani avrebbe fatto meno disastri.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Solo il Milan può alzare i trofei giocando bene.


Però preferirei alzare qualche trofeo anche giocando da schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ogni mazzata che prende la juve è cosa buona e giusta.
> 
> quindi diciamo che va bene così, anche se l'inter è insopportabile ed è incredibile come gli giri tutto per il verso giusto, mai un intoppo, niente.



Questa sera ha meritato l'Inter. Poco da dire.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La vera notizia è che si sia arrivati al 120mo in parità…questa Juve è una squadraccia. Spero che ai nostri davanti alla TV sia salita la bava alla bocca.


La bava alla bocca dovrebbe averla la proprietà vedendo la Milano nerazzurra vincere... ma figurati che gli frega. 
Con l'inter ci fanno lo stadio.


----------



## bmb (12 Gennaio 2022)

Il culo che hanno questi qua è veramente preoccupante.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera ha meritato l'Inter. Poco da dire.


Convinto tu...

Per me hanno fatto schifo entrambi, era una partita da finire ai rigori.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Convinto tu...
> 
> Per me hanno fatto schifo entrambi, era una partita da finire ai rigori.



Per me l'Inter ha giocato meglio. La Juve per lunghi tratti ha solo fatto le barricate.


----------



## Roger84 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Che nervoso, questi sfig*ti di m.....in primis quel piagnone di Inzaghi. Che darei per prendergli lo scudetto a lui e tutti gl'interisti... Una Juve scandalosa in qlc modo l'aveva portata ai rigori ma ha troppa poca qualità. L'emblema è il duo De Sciglio/Rugani che si sono scontrati in area!


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ok questa aurea di invincibilità che state dando all'inter,. Vi ricordo che l'ultimo derby giocato abbiamo mandato in campo: Tatarusanu , Ballo Toure e Krunic titolari e li abbiamo fatti giocare in contropiede per 70 minuti,. Oltre al fatto che quando gli sono usciti barella e Dzeko non hanno più passato la metà campo. Se giocassimo il derby almeno con 10/11 della titolare siamo più forti


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La bava alla bocca dovrebbe averla la proprietà vedendo la Milano nerazzurra vincere... ma figurati che gli frega.
> Con l'inter ci fanno lo stadio.


Vedremo..i nati dopo hanno 3 stagioni di vantaggio nel progetto con relativi introiti champions e nonostante ciò hanno i conti disastrati, non siamo così lontani e potenzialmente molto più futuribili. Arriverà il nostro momento.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ma Bonucci chi ha menato?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ok questa aurea di invincibilità che state dando all'inter,. Vi ricordo che l'ultimo derby giocato abbiamo mandato in campo: Tatarusanu , Ballo Toure e Krunic titolari e li abbiamo fatti giocare in contropiede per 70 minuti,. Oltre al fatto che quando gli sono usciti barella e Dzeko non hanno più passato la metà campo. Se giocassimo il derby almeno con 10/11 della titolare siamo più forti


Il problema è che nel derby siamo stati graziati, nel primo tempo ci hanno presi a pallate. 
Sono stanco di essere piallato nei derby...cioè ci sta perdere, ma ogni volta che affrontiamo loro c'è questo timore reverenziale che non capisco affatto,come se fosse una sorta di Real Madrid...ma questa è colpa soprattutto dei giornali che intossicano gli addetti ai lavori e community...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (13 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma Bonucci chi ha menato?


Il segretario dell'Inter...


----------



## Walker (13 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Vedremo..i nati dopo hanno 3 stagioni di vantaggio nel progetto con relativi introiti champions e nonostante ciò hanno i conti disastrati, non siamo così lontani e potenzialmente molto più futuribili. Arriverà il nostro momento.


Vero, certo però che questi continuano a maramaldeggiare con stipendi non pagati, prestiti non saldati e rosso spaventoso in bilancio, e non subiscono alcuna sanzione.
Ho il sospetto che a parti invertite ci avrebbero già conciato per bene, quantomeno con punti di penalizzazione.
Magari mettendo anche in dubbio l'iscrizione al campionato...


----------



## Maurizio91 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Facendo la differenza tra la goduria in una sconfitta della Juventus e, in particolare, di una finale e il dispiacere nel vedere l'Inter alzare un trofeo il risultato, nonostante tutto, è molto positivo.

Bene così. Ora però serve il quinto posto dei ladri torinesi, che doveva già arrivare la scorsa stagione


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Facendo la differenza tra la goduria in una sconfitta della Juventus e, in particolare, di una finale e il dispiacere nel vedere l'Inter alzare un trofeo il risultato, nonostante tutto, è molto positivo.
> 
> Bene così. Ora però serve il quinto posto dei ladri torinesi, che doveva già arrivare la scorsa stagione


Amen.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Gennaio 2022)

Quando la fogna le prende, è giorno di grazia.
Hanno vinto quegli altri? Amen.


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ancora una volta vediamo "gli altri vincere". Ma che ce frega noi siamo supercalifragilistisostenibili.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Gennaio 2022)

È la prima partita di gobbe e sfinter che vedo, eccetto quelle giocate contro di noi. 
Onestamente l'Inter non mi sembra una corazzata, però è sicuramente solida. La Juve fa schifo ed ha meritato di perdere. 

Faccio fatica a capire chi dice che la seconda squadra di Milano abbia vinto di chiullo. Per quanto gli sfigatelli non abbiano giocato chissà che bene, hanno comunque giocato molto meglio dei gobbi e soprattutto ci hanno provato fino all'ultimo. Al 120esimo Alex Sandro fa una cosa da suicidio, ma la da perché i merdazzurri erano nell'area gobba ad attaccare, mentre i mafiosi continuavano a chiedere un fallo tattico per far entrare pippa Bonucci. Due belle differenze.... 

Son "contento" che abbiano vinto i finti onesti, non mi sarebbe andato giù che i gobbi nonostante facciano schifo, nonostante tutti potessero comunque alzare un trofeo. Gli avrebbe fatto tirar su la testa dalla mierda in cui sono.... Che poi diciamolo tutto, che trofeo è? Già mi faceva ridere la coppa Italia, questa ancor di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Siam praticamente diventati la nuova inda.
> Li guardiamo mentre vincono trofei e noi manco ci ricordiamo che forma ha un trofeo


Ma se fino a 6 mesi fa avevamo vinto più noi che loro


----------



## Manue (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ricordo quando qua dentro, una volta annunciato Allegri, molti davano la Juve vincitrice dello scudetto, di altri scudetti in serie…

la juve ieri ha dimostrato che fa ridere, è davvero inguardabile, l’anti calcio senza giocatori forti …

L’Inter pressa alta, aggredisce, questo è un atteggiamento importante ed è quello che fa la differenza.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ricordo quando qua dentro, una volta annunciato Allegri, molti davano la Juve vincitrice dello scudetto, di altri scudetti in serie…
> 
> la juve ieri ha dimostrato che fa ridere, è davvero inguardabile, l’anti calcio senza giocatori forti …
> 
> L’Inter pressa alta, aggredisce, questo è un atteggiamento importante ed è quello che fa la differenza.


Vero,io davo la juve favorita,ma nessuno pensava che Ronaldo li avrebbe abbandonati 2 giorni prima della chiusura del mercato,togli 25-30 gol che non hanno rimpiazzato,altrimenti fidati che avrebbero 7-8 punti in più.


----------



## Franz64 (13 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che nel derby siamo stati graziati, nel primo tempo ci hanno presi a pallate.
> Sono stanco di essere piallato nei derby...cioè ci sta perdere, ma ogni volta che affrontiamo loro c'è questo timore reverenziale che non capisco affatto,come se fosse una sorta di Real Madrid...ma questa è colpa soprattutto dei giornali che intossicano gli addetti ai lavori e community...


Ricordi male, il primo tempo è stato equilibrato con il pallino del gioco in mano a noi e loro con ripartenze ed un paio di occasioni. Ci hanno piallato i primi 20 minuti della ripresa a livello di igoco, ma poi ci siamo ripresi


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Quando la fogna le prende, è giorno di grazia.
> Hanno vinto quegli altri? Amen.


Stessa filosofia mia che mi ha guidato anche nella finale di manchester... scelgo sempre il male minore. e siete voi, non loro.


----------



## bmb (13 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque riescono a rendere qualsiasi vittoria un trionfo.


Mai visto tanto hype per una supercoppetta. Che poi lo fanno passare come primo trofeo dell'anno ma in realtà dovrebbe finire tra quelli della scorsa stagione.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Gennaio 2022)

Inzaghino si avvia al quadruple, Mou cancellato dalla storia indaista


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma Bonucci chi ha menato?


Mediaset ha censurato tutto. Che schifo. Nemmeno un cenno.
Fosse stato ibra sai che clamore?
E gravina non avrebbe tardato ad aprire un'inchiesta.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Inzaghi S classico allenatore provinciale...renderebbe una vittoria storica persino se giocasse contro la Salernitana 11 vs 9....Vedremo che combineranno a Bergamo...sperando che Gasperini non sbagli la partita, devono perdere assolutamente qlc punto anche perchè noi dopo di questa abbiamo Juve e le mer*e!


----------



## diavolo (13 Gennaio 2022)

Scommetto che per loro adesso non è più un porta ombrelli ma un trofeo prestigioso...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Sinceramente ieri sera ho tifato per la rottura dei crociati. Poteva vincere chiunque per quanto mi riguarda.

L'Inter l'ho vista un pochino in apnea, speriamo che stia iniziando la loro flessione... speriamo.
Ci vorrebbe qualche infortunio e covid, e che diamine!

Hanno una difesa granitica, questo è il loro punto di forza. Se dovesse mancare qualcuno e fossero costretti a giocare un po' di partite con Ranocchia e D'Ambrosio come stiamo facendo noi da mesi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Gennaio 2022)

Considerazioni: 

- Inter nettamente più forte, poteva essere sul 3-0 dopo 45 minuti. Interessante l'opzione Bastoni attaccante aggiunto nel gioco di Inzaghi. Dal '70 calo fisico vistoso dei nerazzurri che non riuscivano più a pressare. Una cosa che noto e che confermano anche le statistiche è l'anomali dribbling dell'Inter. Sono una delle ultime squadre in serie A per dribbling tentati e riusciti, agli antipodi rispetto al Milan che primeggia. Calcio di posizione anche se efficace, quantomeno in Italia. 

- Juventus senza tanti titolari ma confermo da sempre quanto detto ad inizio anno. Molto confusione societaria, rosa assemblata male, giocatori iperpompati ma soprattutto ogni volta che vedo la Juve di Allegri giocare, ringrazio di avere Pioli in panchina. Due anni fa una affermazione del genere sarebbe stata eresia, ma la realtà oramai inopibanile è questa.


----------



## Miro (13 Gennaio 2022)

La Juventus vista ieri era una roba orripilante. Sprattutto nel primo tempo hanno sbagliato delle giocate e dei tocchi da far credere di vedere una squadra di serie D. Tra 10 giorni dobbiamo asfaltarli senza se e senza ma.

Dell'Inter mi ha impressionato lo strapotere fisico che riescono a mantenere per buona parte della gara, ti danno la sensazione di poterti schiacciare nella tua area a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Gennaio 2022)

Gli Onesti hanno ormai la stessa aura di invincibilità della prima Juventus allegriana, gli gira tutto bene, sono destinati alla vittoria, ergo arrivano anche gli episodi sculati come quello di Alex Sandro, roba che fino a due anni fa succedeva regolarmente nella direzione opposta. La cosa che mi fa più imbestialire è che questi ci staccheranno minimo di altri 2-3 scudetti intanto che noi torniamo seriamente competitivi per vincere e visto che i filotti di scudetti non sono roba nostra siamo destinati a rimanere la terza squadra italiana per palmares nazionale, scandaloso considerando le porcate societarie e i debiti che gli vengono perdonati.


----------



## Route66 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Considerazioni:
> 
> - Inter nettamente più forte, poteva essere sul 3-0 dopo 45 minuti. Interessante l'opzione Bastoni attaccante aggiunto nel gioco di Inzaghi. Dal '70 calo fisico vistoso dei nerazzurri che non riuscivano più a pressare. *Una cosa che noto e che confermano anche le statistiche è l'anomali dribbling dell'Inter. Sono una delle ultime squadre in serie A per dribbling tentati e riusciti, agli antipodi rispetto al Milan che primeggia.* Calcio di posizione anche se efficace, quantomeno in Italia.
> 
> - Juventus senza tanti titolari ma confermo da sempre quanto detto ad inizio anno. Molto confusione societaria, rosa assemblata male, giocatori iperpompati ma soprattutto ogni volta che vedo la Juve di Allegri giocare, ringrazio di avere Pioli in panchina. Due anni fa una affermazione del genere sarebbe stata eresia, ma la realtà oramai inopibanile è questa.


La seconda rete di domenica contro la Lazzie è l'emblema, il simbolo e la certificazione del gioco dell'Inda 2021/22.
Più lo rivedo e più divento pazzo....un passaggio, un cross(del centrale di sx) e un giocatore in area(centrale di difesa)contro 4/5 difensori blucelesti colpo di testa goal...  
Totale dei giocatori indaisti in area di rigore 3(TRE) due difensori + Gagliardini
Totale dei difensori laziali in area 9(NOVE)
Totale dei giocatori di entrambe le squadre in area piccola....NESSUNO


----------

